

Slickest hosting configuration UI around - ptbello
http://pagodabox.com/cloud-hosting-price

======
Rust
I consider this to be a UX failure: visit page, adjust one slider, select
something from a pop-up, re-adjust the same slider, and when I hit the Back
button nothing happens. Click Back again, nothing happens. Long-click the Back
button and see 20 or 25 entries for the site even though I never left the
front page or obviously loaded new content.

If they dump the JS that obliterates my browser history that way, _then_ I
would agree that it is indeed slick.

